# Transmission Fluid.



## Robvert210 (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys. This may be a stupid question, but whatever. So in my car manual it states that my 210 requires Dextron transmission fluid. When I went to Autozone to get some, I couldn't find any. So then yesterday, a mechanic came over and took a look at my car and when I asked him, he said I could use any transmission fluid that I wanted, and he got Dextron VI. I haven't put it in yet, but is he right? Or is there an alternative to Dextron that I don't know about? This is my first car, so I'm light on the common car knowledge.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't use Dexron VI. Your car used the original formula for Dexron, which was later updated to Dexron II, then Dexron III/Mercon. Original Dexron and Dexron II are of a thinner viscosity than Dexron III/Mercon, which has been known to cause issues of valve sticking in the automatic trans valve bodies on Nissans and some other older Asian auto trannies. Nissan recommends Nissan Type "D" ATF, which is the original Dexron formula, but it is a little pricey and available through Nissan or Infinity dealer's parts depts. On the aftermarket, you can used any ATF that specifically says it's "recommended for use in Dexron II applications" (as opposed to "compatible with"). Two popular choices are Valvoline Maxlife ATF and Castrol Multi-import ATF. I've used the Valvoline Maxlife ATF, which has a slightly thinner viscosity that the Castrol and is also synthetic based (unlike the conventional based Castrol) and have experienced good results. You can pick it up in gallon or quart sizes in most auto parts stores. In a pinch, you can use Dexron III to top off the ATF, but for a trans service, you are best using the Nissan Type "D" ATF or the aftermarket fluids as noted.


----------



## Robvert210 (May 14, 2011)

Thank you! You saved me from making what could have been a messy mistake. I'll look into which one of your recommendations I can find. Thanks again. :]


----------

